# Silent call - radio log



## eMWu (Jul 12, 2011)

Here's a radio log recorded on AOKP b39, while making a call. There's no sound at all on either end.
Is there anything out of the ordinary in it? Would a different kind of log be more useful?
http://pastebin.com/ZNceE7L6


----------

